# Java SDK in Linux aktivieren?



## vaporizer (25. März 2004)

HAllo zusammen
ich hab ein kleines Problem...
und zwar hab ich mir per Kontrollzentrum dieses Java SDK installiert
scheint aber noch nicht zu funktionieren, wenn ich zB den chat öffnen will
hier an dieser Seite oder auch einen anderen JavaChat sagt er mir:
ich müßte Java im browser aktivieren
was aber eh der Fall ist...
glaub ich zumindest hm
kann es sein das ich das "Java SDK" selbst noch im Linux altivieren muß?
hab übrigens Linux Suse9.0
hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. März 2004)

Hallo!

Dann schau doch einfach mal in die Browserkonfiguration des Browsers deiner Wahl. Dort findest sicherlich eine Option mit der du die Java Laufzeitumgebung auswählen kannst ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (26. März 2004)

Du musst auf http://www.java.com/getJava 
http://java.sun.com/webapps/getjava/BrowserRedirect?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
dir das Java Plugin runterladen.


----------



## StevenKlein (26. März 2004)

Hallo, 

hast Du mal überprüft ob Du java über die Console aufrufen kannst. Sollte dies nicht funktionieren musst Du die Pfadeinräge überprüfen. Die Standardinstallation unter SUSE 9 hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.

Steven


----------



## vaporizer (31. März 2004)

Java in Konsole aufrufen?
kann mir das jemand genauer erklären?

im Browser lässt sich jedenfalls nichts mehr einstelln
und runtergeladen hab ich mir schon mehr als genug

bin schon am verzweifeln


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. März 2004)

Hallo!

Dann versuch mal folgendes:

Wenn du das J2SDK 1.3.1 z.Bsp. im Verzeichniss
/usr/local/java1.3.1 
installiert hast muss eben in den Variablen
JAVA_HOME="/usr/local/java1.3.1"
und
CLASSPATH="$JAVA_HOME:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/lib:."
und
PATH="$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin"
stehen

Variablen anzeigen kannst du mit:

echo $variablenName

Variablen setzen kannst du einfach in der Konsole mit 

variablenName=Wert

Gruß Tom


----------



## vaporizer (31. März 2004)

ich hab nun die Variablen aufgerufen:
bei $JAVA_HOME kommt: /usr/lib/java
bei $CLASSPATH kommt: garnichts mhm
bei $PATH : /home/marcos/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:
            /bin:/usr/games:/opt/gnome/bin:/opt/kde3/bin:/usr/lib/java/bin
tja ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## StevenKlein (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vaporizer _
> *ich hab nun die Variablen aufgerufen:
> bei $JAVA_HOME kommt: /usr/lib/java
> bei $CLASSPATH kommt: garnichts mhm
> ...



Hallo,

Hier ist ne kleine Anleitung damit mit Java alles klappt
Das hat bei mir bis jetzt immer funktioniert und zwar auf jeder Maschine.
Du musst natürlich die Pfade entsprechend Deiner Installation anpassen.

Java Umgebung anpassen unter SUSE 9.0
Die Java Umgebung wird wie folgt angepasst.
Zuerst das SUN-SDK oder SUN-JDK installieren.
Jetzt muss unter etc/java/ eine Konfigurationsdatei angelegt werden mit den entsprechenden Variablen:

Dateiname: java_sun.conf
Inhalt:
# Java configuration file
# Doreen Neu Services 2004

Priority : 30

Vendor   : Sun
Version  : 1.4.2
Devel    : False

JAVA_BINDIR = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/bin
JAVA_ROOT   = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2
JAVA_HOME   = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2/jre
JRE_HOME    = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2/jre
JDK_HOME    = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2
SDK_HOME    = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2

JAVA_LINK   = /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2

näheres zu den einzelnen Variablen findet man unter etc/java/README.

Rechner neu Booten


Mozilla und Java

Damit Mozilla richtig mit Java funktioniert muss im Pluginverzeichnis von Mozilla ein symbolischer Link zum Java-Plugin libjavaplugin_oji.so erzeugt werden.

Wichtig: ab Version 1.4 muss auf das Pluginverzeichnis „ns610-gcc32“ verwiesen werden.
Voraussetzung ist natürlich das Java auf der Maschine richtig funktioniert.

Beispiel: (wir befinden uns im Verzeichnis mozilla/plugins)

ln -s /opt/j2sdk_netbeans/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so

Ich hoffe Du kommst weiter und hast noch viel Spass mit Linux.

Steven


----------



## vaporizer (3. April 2004)

conf Datein existieren bereits:

1. java2.conf
2. java2-jre.conf

1. java2.conf:

# Configuration for java2 package

Priority: 30

Vendor  :  Sun
Version :  1.4.2
Devel   :  True

JAVA_BINDIR = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4/bin
JAVA_ROOT   = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
JAVA_HOME   = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
JRE_HOME    = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4/jre
JDK_HOME    = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
SDK_HOME    = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4

JAVA_LINK   = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
__________________________________________

2. java2-jre.conf:

# Configuration for java2-jre package

Priority: 40

Vendor  :  Sun
Version :  1.4.2
Devel   :  False

JAVA_BINDIR = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4/jre/bin
JAVA_ROOT   = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
JAVA_HOME   = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4/jre
JRE_HOME    = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4/jre
JDK_HOME    = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
SDK_HOME    = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4

JAVA_LINK   = /usr/lib/SunJava2-1.4
______________________________________________

sollte das nicht reichen?
bei JDK_HOME und SDK_Home ist nichts gestanden
und bei JAVA_LINK nur: "SunJava2-1.4"
hab es vervollständigt
funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## vaporizer (3. April 2004)

ach ja
hab den Plugin Ordner im Netscape überprüft
dort scheint alles in ordnung zu sein
libjavaplugin_oji.so ist dort wo es hingehört


----------



## StevenKlein (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vaporizer _
> *
> sollte das nicht reichen?
> bei JDK_HOME und SDK_Home ist nichts gestanden
> ...



Stimmen den auch die eingegebenen Pfade, was da steht muss ja nicht stimmen.

im Pluginverzeichnis muß ein symlink sein. Achtung richtige Version des Plugins verwenden.

Steven


----------



## vaporizer (3. April 2004)

also die Pfade dürften stimmen
zumindest gibt es Sie
bei usr/lib/ gibt es verschiedene Javaordner
java
java2
SunJava2
SunJava2-1.4
SunJava2-1.4.2
/jre/bin << gibt es auch

was soll ich nur tun ich bin am Ende  :-(

ach ja was ist denn ein symlink?


----------



## eLorFiN (4. April 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaalso, wollen wir mal etwas Ordnung in die Sache bringen, soweit ich das kann.
Deine Frage, vaporizer, ist vielleicht etwas verwirrend gestellt, weil das SDK = (s?) Development Kit (glaube ich) ein, wie der Name schon sagt, Baukasten zum PROGRAMMIEREN von Java ist.
Inwiefern dieses Kit auch Browserplugins beinhaltet, weiß ich nicht.

Was du brauchst, um Applets anzuschauen, sind entsprechende Plug-ins, die Anleitung für Mozilla hast du unten stehen - du benutzt anscheinend Konqueror, wenn von SuSE9 - KDE die Rede ist.
1) Schau' dir doch mal Mozilla an, ist viel angenehmer.
2)Auf Konqueror macht man das wie folgt(habe gerade selbst bemerkt,dass Java bei meinem Konqueror nicht konfiguriert war):
(Version: 3.1.4)
Einstellungen->Konqueror einrichten ->Java/JavaScript.

Und unten sollst du die "Ausführbare Datei" zu Java eingeben.
Gleich, ob du hier das JRE oder das SDK hast, beide enthalten einen bin-Ordner und in diesem bin-Ordner ist in beiden Fällen eine java - Binärdatei (nicht javac!).
Diese gibst du einfach als Link an.

Wenn du Probleme hast, diese Datei zu finden:
Falls du Java-SDK/RE aus der RPM installiert hast, schau' mal unter
/usr/java nach, da ist jedenfalls meins, ich glaube, dass ich es per RPM installiert habe.
Wenn das nicht stimmen sollte, nimm doch den Quellcode und setze einen Prefix, als Linuxler solltest du damit keine Probleme haben, ansonsten einfach die Installations-Readme Datei lesen, wie das geht, damit kannst du bestimmen, wohin die jeweiligen Dateien installiert werden.


-[edit]
habe wohl deinen Beitrag übelesen, in dem Stand,dass du Mozilla verwendest.
In diesem Fall hast du wahrscheinlich ein solches Verzeichnis
/opt/mozilla/bin
darin befindet sich bei mir ein add-plugins.sh script, welches unglaublich wunderbar funktioniert!
(du brauchst Root-Rechte, dann rufst du es mit ./add-plugins.sh auf, es überprüft alle links und auch sonst ist es recht leicht zu "bedienen")
[/edit]

[edit2]
Ach ja: vorher muss natürlich die Plugin-Bibliotheksdatei im Pluginordner sein
[/edit2]


----------

